# 190 Road Bed



## oilfish (Jan 23, 2010)

We fished the 190 road bed east side this morning 6:30 -10:30 caught 2 limits of WB but really had to work for them. Never found a decent school of whites, we would jig up 2 or 3 and then nothing. Use the troll motor and move about another 40 yards or so pick up a few more. Only seen 4 boats trolling the road bed.

Very calm and very hot out there, DRINK LOTS OF WATER.

Oilfish


----------



## natureboy (Jan 21, 2010)

*190 road beds*

Where's a close place to put the boat in the water to fish 190 rd bed area. Have you had any luck fishing around Dove island?


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

There is a public boat ramp with parking lot at the end of FM 2457....aka Old 190.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Good report, Oilfish. I have been catching good fish on the old roadbed. It's hit and miss on large schools but have found them. Have used slabs, jigs as well as trolling. This has been for the last couple weeks.


----------



## oilfish (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Lone Eagle, I try to keep it real and what I do on the water is what I write. Lone eagle what type of boat are you in and I will look you up the next time I am on the water.

The cool thing about the road bed is sooner or later you will find the fish just stay on the troll motor and fish.

I think I might start fishing South again from the reports SS and company are posting. But who knows. Sure love our Lake.

Oilfish


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for all this info gents. Tomorrow, I'm going to try the roadbed. I saw that I can put in there at the public ramp. Just curious though, is it a long run across the lake if I put in at the state park and go past Pine Island. ? If I do that, I guess I'd need some coordinates to be able to tell if I'm in the designated roadbed spot. Would appreciate anything you're willing to share.
GoneFish'n:rybka:
Charlie


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

If you really want to fish the roadbed and your boat is on a trailer, you may as well use the Trinity River Authority free ramp at the end of 2457 as Lone Eagle mentioned. Since you are launching on the old 190, you can't beat the dictance travelled. Also, that puts you close to Walker lake area which has slopes all over in my opinion, lot of white bass structure in the vicinity.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

oilfish said:


> Thanks Lone Eagle, I try to keep it real and what I do on the water is what I write. Lone eagle what type of boat are you in and I will look you up the next time I am on the water.
> 
> The cool thing about the road bed is sooner or later you will find the fish just stay on the troll motor and fish.
> 
> ...


I run a Blue Skeeter with a 200 Yamaha. I'll be headed south next week but I will also fish the Roadbed from time to time. They are "Always" somewhere on the roadbed throughtout the summer.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Definatly launch at 2457 just in case some T-Boomers build up because that is a haul to the south end especially if it gets rough plus you need to know where to run. You should do well on the roadbed. or the 190 flats or Walkers.


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

190 road bed....

Try...

30.453
95.058

I think that's it anyway... you will be in the area...


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow, thanks to all of you for the assist. guess i'll go give it a try manana. 
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

FYI 

The water is shallow close to the ramp not sure what your boat drafts. Keep that in mind.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

There is also a big stump in the flats about 25yds out from the ramp. Its visible unless the water is rough. You shouldn't have any trouble launching at the current lake level just keep your motor trimmed for a bit.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks to you guys for the tips..i really do appreciate it...maybe i'll catcha fish or two. I'll be careful of the obstacles in the way
GoneFish'n:fish:
Charlie


----------



## ChrisH2 (May 22, 2010)

Just got the ok from the boss so I will be off tomorrow, I will be at the road bed tomorrow morning hopefully be in the water by 6:30am. I am going to go try to find some yellow ribbons for the boat. If not I wll be in a green aluminum center console. Come over and say hi!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

good deal, I'll look for you. I have some extra yellow ribbons in my boat, if you need some. I'm in a 190 red bass tracker with a 90 Merc. most likely will be alone...i'm shooting to be there about that time. Just have to find my way there for the first time.
GoneFish'n:fish:
Charlie


----------

